# How do I make the perfect Fake Rock Wal??? :)



## Skelhorn (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I will check other posts a little later though am short on time at the moment though I am after detailed instructions on how to create the perfect rock backdrop for dummies  I am not artistic however do not want to pay the hundreds of $$$ for a fake drop from a pet store. My enclosure is 1200 high, 600 deep and 900 long and I am wanting to create a back drop that stretches the length and height and starts slightly thicker at the bottom (so helps the pythons on their climbing adventures) and thinner at the top (if that makes sense-a thicker base).

Any information or links, exact tool and supplies list would be awesome and extremely helpful 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## mcbuggsy (Dec 7, 2011)

I use 40mm pieces of polystyren (like they line coolrooms with) and where I want it thicker I glue two thicknesses together (with liquid nails).
To "profile it" I use thinners and a brush...(go easy at first) to make cracks and holes and ledges....
When happy with that I paint it with a few coats of sandstone paint and use cement oxide to make different shades of colour.
The only expensive bit is the sandstone paint (from Bunnings) but I am convinced you could make your own by mixing sand with PVA (wood) glue.....
I have made heaps of backgrounds..............


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 7, 2011)

if you rush into it you risk disaster. take a day or two and investigate the DIY Group as a starting point.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/

thats all about fake rock walls, diy enclosure backgrounds, hides. as a starting point head to the foamwork for all discussion
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/foamwork-430/

then maybe the cement, grout, render or other discussion.. (what to cover your foam with) 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/cement-grout-render-432/

there also a drybrushing discussion in there that will help with the paintwork. 

those three will get you pointed in the right direction. just dont plan on having an occupant in there within a month - unless you're currently not working full time !!!! 

you need to let each layer dry properly and then paint it, then let dry thoroughly before sealing it. 

take the time to look through the DIY section on the main forum, you'll get heaps of ideas and tips. 

you dont have to be artistic, (i'm certainly not) but you do need to have the confidence to give it a go. and the patience to do it properly otherwise it will go pearshaped. and you'll never attempt it again. 

If you're going to spend time doing it at least do it properly so it will last more than a couple of months.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Dec 7, 2011)

it's really easy
Step 1: Find your phone
Step 2: Call us and give us your exact dimensions and colour choice
Step 3: Send through the money
Step 4: Wait for it to arrive

haha easy


----------



## Trouble (Dec 7, 2011)

I found expanda foam to be my friend when I made my enclosures. 
You can grab packing foam and shape it with a heat torch, then glue it to the back with liquid nails, then I used expanda foam around all that.
Grout 3 x coats, paint (go to the DIY section Jax suggested, the dry brushing technique looks *awesome*!!) then seal with 2-3 coats of pond-tite.
Give the expanda foam a good 2 days to harden. and a day between each coat of grout.

Here's the link to my enclosures (if you want to take a look) > http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-5-bay-snake-enclosures-171658/ <

Look forward to seeing pics of your final product


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Jax, I will take a good look at them this weekend, your opinions and help is extremely greatly appreciated!



Jaxrtfm said:


> if you rush into it you risk disaster. take a day or two and investigate the DIY Group as a starting point.
> 
> Cheers Trouble  Thats awesome mate, looks handy and like a good project over that Christmas break-currently my only time off by the looks of it. Did you buy all your supplies for the fake rock from bunnings? Would you be able to give me a brand list
> 
> ...


----------



## Trouble (Dec 8, 2011)

Skelhorn said:


> Cheers Trouble  Thats awesome mate, looks handy and like a good project over that Christmas break-currently my only time off by the looks of it. Did you buy all your supplies for the fake rock from bunnings? Would you be able to give me a brand list



Thanks mate  
The styrofoam I just collected from friends & family, although, it was during the time everyone was recovering from the 2011 floods in Qld, so there was heaps of packing styrofoam around. The expanda foam I used, I really can't remember the name of it, but it was around $9 for a large tin at Bunnings. I didn't go the Bondall one, as that was a little more expensive, and I found they all work just the same.
The grout was a 20kg bag from Bunnings (near the concreat section) the paint was from bunnings, too lol (yes, most of the stuff was from Bunnings) but the acrylic paint for the dry brushing I bought from a 'cheap' store. I bought a pack of (black, white, green, red, yellow, blue) for $7.
then the pond-tite (I bought the clear one) was from Bunnings also. 
I'm not too sure on all the 'brand' names for all the products, but I'm sure which ever you choose will work well  
My tip though, try making a hide, or something small, before going straight into the rock wall. You'll be able to see if you're happy with the products, etc.  
And remember, no 2 rocks look the same, and they're never perfect. Let your creative/artistic colours flow!!


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 9, 2011)

Trouble said:


> Thanks mate
> And remember, no 2 rocks look the same, and they're never perfect. Let your creative/artistic colours flow!!



Cheers Mate,

That was extremely helpful, can't say I am much of a handy man, building a perch and nesting box for my parrots is about as handy as I have gotten hhaha so that was very helpful.
I will start this over Christmas, my partner will be painting it however as I have NO painting skills whatso ever, hahaha.
Thanks for the list  I will try the rock first, seems like the smart thing to do 

Thanks again and will keep you informed!


----------



## Beard (Dec 9, 2011)

To start with you make a chicken wire frame in the shape of Wal, then cover it with a medium, say, paper, then render it and paint. You'll have a perfect rock Wal. I'm assuming you mean Wal from Footrot Flats, so while you're at it you could also make a Coochie, Dog and Horse. It would make a great garden piece and a great talking point duiring BBQ's too


----------

